# sr20de vs. det



## fireclan724 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all, Im new to this forum, and im sure this topic has been talked about before - but i searched and couldn't come up with anything. so, for the question - im looking at doing a swap to a sr20 engine...the question is weather to go with a de and turbo it myself since i would upgrade the turbo on the det anyway. Or go with a det because its already turbo'd, and upgrade from there? The second question is... the det's had variations - like the black top, and red top...does anyone know if the de's are the same as the det's, had the same blacktop, and red top variations, just without turbos? or are there different variations in the block/valvetrain. Any help on this would be great!!
Fireclan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what motor to get depends on the power youll expect..i have a usdm motor, because i only wany about 300whp, and the usdm's 9:5.1 compression can handle it...if i wanted more hp than that, ide go with a jdm det, with its lower compression

redtops and blacktops are primarily named for the RWD motors...your looking for a bluebird or pulsar gti-r motor. bluebird motors come with a red VC, as did the gti-r's, but some det's came with silver, unpained vc's like the avenir. different motors came with diff turbos (like the avenir, which comes with a ball bearing t25, or the gti-r, which comes with a t28)...the bluebird motors all come with 8:5.1 compression, and the pulsar comes with a 8:3.1 compression. more similarities and differences can be searched on...


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

*Good reasons to go DET*

The DET has oil squirter piston coolers
The DET has a bigger oil pump.
The DET has a different front pulley.
The DET has lower compression pistons (8.5:1 or 8.3:1 vs 9.5:1).
The DET has bigger injectors.
The DET has direct ignition.
The DET has a variable intake cam, runs retarded at idle, advanced mid range and retarded top end.
The DET has mechanical shim in bucket type lifters with a slightly bigger in duration exhaust cam. 

The GTi-R DET has individual Throttle body injection.
The GTi-R DET has stronger main cap bolts.
The GTi-R DET has beefier rods. 

Just about all the parts between a DET and a DE interchange but if you don't have the SR20 yet I would go det.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we don't use "red top" or "black top" in the fwd community really.

Go with the DET, it's a better starting platform if you plan on upgrading.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

uuuu...learn from the other members mistakes...I am included in this one myself...try searching one more time...but looking for OLDER threads...when I first joined in 04 I found a CRAP load of info on the sr20's...more than what has been given here too...so I know what info is here...for the most part.

But pretty much any factory turbo engine will be built stronger than a non-turbo version of that engine. So if you want a strong factory engine you want the turbo version...even if you are gonna strengthen all the internals you still want a FACTORY turbo'd cause it'll just be better for you in the long run...plus some of those parts are already forged...as pointed out by Chillboy

I allcaped FACTORY cause just cause a car is turbo don't mean it was done right...factory can handle a little more than what they roll of the line with but they are designed..key word there...for the turbo more than non-turbo engines. Also as pointed out by Chillboy's list 

Now if you drive a FWD then the GTi-r is great...just have to make sure your axles will work...if you however are like me and drive a RWD then you've got probs as apparantly the GTi-r block won't bolt up directly to the RWD tranny...*sigh... According to 20psi 240sx 
"only a few of the bolts line up correctly, the 2 starter bolts not being in those "few".
Shaun" So you can't bolt 'em up...sucks

SO FWD...get the GTi-R...RWD get the det and build it up yourself. As to which sr20 is the best...uh search...there are DOZENS of those and we don't need another one


----------



## fireclan724 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, those helped me out...i havnt orderd it yet, im pretty sure im going to go with the det.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

fireclan,

Where are you located? There is a shop in VA, their website is www.jgycustoms.com. The sell a variety of JDM Nissan powerplants. I plan on buying an RB25DET from them and having them install it in my 73 240Z. They have the red/black top RWD DETs and the Sunny and GTi-R FWD DET. Their prices (I think) are very good. The RB25 setup with transmission is $2900.


----------



## fireclan724 (Jan 5, 2006)

Im in Michigan, but i dont think VA, will be too far away for me. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stock engine de 9.5:1
stock engine with det pistons 8.5:1
full det engine 8.3:1

get a stock de, grab some det pistons, and a ve crank and youll be cooking with gas. :thumbup:


----------

